# Can you make these props better?



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

So I was perusing Spirit Halloween's website and came across a few props that really piqued my interest. I know all you amazing artists could come up with ways to make these (or something much better), anyone have any tips or maybe previously made something like this?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mo-limbless-jim/









http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-jumping-snake/









http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rl-skull-fountain-birdbath/


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Joiseygal made an awesome one:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22209


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

They stole that idea from Joiseygal! I think she should sue! BTW Joisey THAT prop is awesome!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

oh wow that is awesome oh the things you guys can do with those shiatsu massagers!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I swear Spirit trolls these forums 'cause within a year or two of a great prop being made they come out with something similar.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> I swear Spirit trolls these forums 'cause within a year or two of a great prop being made they come out with something similar.


I agree Wildcat.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I did one as well just unanimated will do that in the future.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that is blatant. Joiseygal's was better anyway.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Joiseygal made an awesome one:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22209


Thanks Creepy Cathy, but if you recall your static walker was my inspiration. Your walker was an awesome prop!

CreeepyCathy's static prop


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> I swear Spirit trolls these forums 'cause within a year or two of a great prop being made they come out with something similar.


Hubby read somewhere that a lot of the haunt companies get idea's from forums and do steal ideas, they figure out how to make it just a little differently (read cheaper) and then mass produce and charge 4 times what it cost them. So really all of our ideas are the originals, but because we posted pictures and tutorials so other people can copy us, we have no invention rights.


----------



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

So cant we just put a disclaimer with tutorials to the tune of "the use of this tutorial is for private use only, not to be used for reproduction and sale"?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The topic of this thread is how to make these props better, not who stole ideas. Please stay on topic to help with Cat Bones' request for tips.

Here is a simple snake jumper Beelce made. Label the cooler "FREE CANDY - HELP YOURSELF" and watch the fun begin

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11539


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Cat_bones I really like the movement you can get with the use of pneumatics. Bakersben on youtube made a legless walker that is awesome, you might want to check it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread has pictures of a skull fountain made with a birdbath. Scroll down a bit and you'll find a link to wormyt's Photobucket photos showing another example.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8178&highlight=skull+fountain


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks Creepy Cathy, but if you recall your static walker was my inspiration. Your walker was an awesome prop!


Thank you, joiseygal. 

And, at the risk of getting a spanking for straying off- topic (oh, baby. )... I stole the idea from a pro site that sells them.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I have tweeked several store bought props over the years changing clothes, costume gloves over hands. hair or putting a mask over the original head


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Scarefactory made the original, and the Spirit version is a cheap knockoff of the $2500 original.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the one from Scare factory... where I stole the idea for mine. 
(Screaming Demons- Thanks for that. I forgot where exactly I stole it from... been a long time.  )










And to see it move, scroll about 3/4 down to the Geriatric Walkers:

http://www.scarefactory.com/catalog/animated.htm


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Here's the one from Scare factory... where I stole the idea for mine.


Was going to say... Scarefactory came out with their Geriatric Walkers yearrrs ago.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> This thread has pictures of a skull fountain made with a birdbath. Scroll down a bit and you'll find a link to wormyt's Photobucket photos showing another example.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8178&highlight=skull+fountain


Love that! any idea what she used to pump the blood? was it like an aquarium pump or something for a pond? the link to the tutorial doesn't work anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cat_Bones said:


> Love that! any idea what she used to pump the blood? was it like an aquarium pump or something for a pond? the link to the tutorial doesn't work anymore


Yep, the link on the first post doesn't work, but if you go down a few posts, you'll see wormyt's fountain with a link to Photobucket pictures. She's active on the forum, so if you have any questions, you can send her a PM.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you can, and would, keep this prop fairly stationary (in one spot), you might consider using either servos, or even a piston setup to make it shake, rock, etc. 
You could use nylon line to stake it down to the ground, that would keep it from tipping over with the movement(s). You could use an aquarium pump for the fluid/blood provided the fluid is low enough in viscosity and that it's filtered to keep gunk out of the pump itself.


----------



## Sue_McDonald (Aug 25, 2013)

*Zombie on a walker turned butcher*

:smoking: I did a zombie on a walker butcher in my haunt last year. I had one regular walker zombie and then the butcher. I made one hand that had the cleaver in it in an upright position and the other arm had a spray foam stump. There was a butcher tray with saran wrapped body parts.


----------

